# Windows Willkommen Seite ändern



## BlackBoSs (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,
Ich will mir bei Windows die willkommens seite ändern
habe von www.wincustomize.com ne logonstyle runtergeladen
die datei lautet so: SolBird.logonxp

aber ich weiss nicht wohin ich die datei einfügen muss damit sich die willkommen seite sich ändert

Danke im voraus
mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Dezember 2004)

Manche Leute würden ohne Hilfe noch nicht mal Ihren Arsc* finden ....

Stardock's LogonStudio(TM) is a free program that allows users to easily customize new logon screens for Windows XP. 

 Das fliegt einem nur so auf jeder Seite ins Gesicht mit Links ...

http://www.stardock.com/products/logonstudio/
http://www.stardock.com/products/logonstudio/download.html

 Bitte nur Fragen, wenn es WIRKLICH nötig ist. So schwer is das doch net, gelle?


----------

